# Internal Combustion Engine Plans



## Jones (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

On my webspace I have a few plans for internal combustion engines which I have collected from various places.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/barberandrew
http://members.optusnet.com.au/barberdeb
http://members.optusnet.com.au/barbercaz

Enjoy!


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Andrew,
A few of the plans are for using the old Woking Precision castings, these have now been bought out by Hemingway and are available here.

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Internal_Combustions___The_Engines.html

I have recently built the Whippet and it runs well, and have all the bits for the Seal, but don't think I will ever get around to starting it. They are reasonably easy to build, once you get your head around turning the crank and camshaft on the lathe using the little jigs that are made to do the job.

But really this is getting away from what this great site is all about, making engines from barstock and junk.

John


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2007)

Not all of these engines require castings. There is the Whittle V8 from barstock and the Amsbury V8 from barstock.

If anyone thinks this shouldn't be here I will gladly take down this topic... (Can I do that?)


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry Andrew,
I for one wouldn't want you to remove this post, some of the members on here might just want to make engines from castings as well, I do for one.
And as you said there are some barstock engines as well.
It was just my brain going out of sync, which happens a lot nowadays.

John


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2007)

No problem, forget about it.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 1, 2007)

Jones said:
			
		

> If anyone thinks this shouldn't be here I will gladly take down this topic... (Can I do that?)



Not at all!  In my mind a forum is open conversation on a comman topic.
Any home built model engine fits our interests.
In fact at the request of several members, we added a "Engines From 
Castings" category to the forum. 

Rick


----------

